# [SOLVED] Vista SP1 installation error: Code 800B0100



## dadof2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I assumed that I would find an existing thread on this issue, because it is all over the internet (but without a solution that I can find), but I don't see a thread. If I have overlooked it, I apologize.
Windows Update prompts me to download/install Service Pack 1 for Microsoft Vista (Home Premium). It downloads succesfully, but once the installation begins, I receive the following error:

*Code 800B0100 Windows Update encountered an unkown error.*

Does anyone have an explaination of this error or know of a fix for it?
Thanks to all in advance for your assistance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vista SP1 installation error: Code 800B0100*

hi this is what i found on ms http://search.microsoft.com/results.aspx?mkt=en-US&setlang=en-US&q=Code 800B0100 Windows Update you might take a look at this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## dadof2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista SP1 installation error: Code 800B0100*

I was able to download the Service Pack 1 installation file from Microsoft.com on another PC (not sure if it made a difference what PC I downloaded from), put it on a CD, and then installed it from there successfully. Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista SP1 installation error: Code 800B0100*

For info, the Windows Updates error code 0x800b0100 occurs because system security DLLs that are not properly registered.

If you experience trouble in the future with Windows Updates, refer to this kb from Microsoft -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

